

Offer HN: ruby programming - tqb

Hello all, I'm building a portfolio to try and get some freelance ruby work. I have no commercial development experience however. If you have a small-ish project you need help with (20 hours or so) and you'd be willing to provide a reference please get in touch.<p>Alternatively, if you have an idea for an open source gem you'd like developed, post it here.
======
corin_
Just Ruby, or RoR considered also?

